# 2007 f350 auto tranny slipping going into reverse



## Robber80 (Sep 8, 2004)

I noticed this plowing yesterday and the day before. about every third or forth shift into reverse it will go in gear, and i'll strating accelerating backwards and it will all of a sudden rev up and slam in to gear hard. Now to clear up a few things first, when i plow i get to the snow bank, put in in reverse raise the plow and get on the gas pedal to start backing up. there is plenty of time for it to ship in this amount of time. trust me. especially becasue i've been waiting even longer now that it started doing this. My problem is that it doesnt' happen all the time. sometimes if i shift it the computer won't let the truck rev no matter how hard i push teh pedal, others it will rev up and slam in. so i'm not sure if its the transmission or ship delay sensor or somethign like that. 

also, i've noticed that sometimes (random and less often) it will slip between either 2nd and 3rd gear or 3rd and 4th gear going forward. actually infact its happen twice that i'll hit the gas going down the road at about 30 or 40 and it will rev up and slam back in gear. 

now i have to give props to the transmission because i've never seen one that would hold up to that much slipping with out blowing up, shortly after. this thing just won't DIE so i can show teh dealer. 

If anyone can give any info on a simular problem let me know, if things tranny goes while its snowing i'm screwed and will make no money. sorry for the long post but i wanted to give info on whats happening so you guys and gals can give info. thanks, Rob


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

You cant be moving forward when you shift it into reverse. It wont shift until there is no motion detected by the sensor. In terms of the forward 3-4th gear issues, I think your up the creek with no paddle there. Sounds like you should have bought a chevy


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

2007 ford? you should be talking to your dealer not us.
All we can do is suggest, guess, give advice (not always right), and say what you should have done. Your dealer is the only one that can fix the problem and it should be under warranty.


----------



## niederhauser la (Feb 10, 2005)

Yeah take that in for warrantee. You dont have to blow up the transmission to get it worked on. They can probably hook it up and check the codes and find the problem.


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

You Should Follow Thru Into The Bank And Let It Stop You While Tickling The Accelorator. ITS MUCH LESS ABUSE. AND I Dont Mean 55 M.p.h.either.drop It Off At The Dealer. , Put The Keys And Your Info In The Nite Box And Hope For The Best.


----------



## Dieselman19 (Oct 26, 2003)

my truck does the EXACT same thing in reverse and mine is a 2005 f-350 my buddies 2006 f-350n also does it, no reason for and dont know what is going on, Makes me worried when im plowing Have you found out any more on the issue id be interested to see what is going on

Thanks
Bob


----------



## Plowin in VT (Dec 7, 2007)

Dieselman19;483700 said:


> my truck does the EXACT same thing in reverse and mine is a 2005 f-350 my buddies 2006 f-350n also does it, no reason for and dont know what is going on, Makes me worried when im plowing Have you found out any more on the issue id be interested to see what is going on
> 
> Thanks
> Bob


There are 2 TSB's out on this issue. http://www.intellidog.com/dieselmann/bulletin.htm


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

Gicon;447911 said:


> Sounds like you should have bought a chevy


yeah, nobody's ever heard of any Chevy's having issues with server duty..lol


----------



## JSPAFFORD (Jan 11, 2008)

After your done buying your new chevy, get back in your ford and I bet that your battery guage is on the low side of the dial when the truck won't shift into reverse. If you don't have dual batteries, install them. If you do, upgrade to better batteries.

Go back to dealer and trade the chevy back in.


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

has anyone check to see if they have the proper fuild lvl, i have a 01 f150 that just starting to rev higher when in park turns out i was low in Tranny fuild


----------



## PAplowman (Nov 22, 2005)

Definitely take it to your dealer, there have been recalls and TSB's on trucks with plow package and auto trans.


----------

